# Paph lawrenceanum v. hyeanum



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2017)

First to bloom


----------



## RandyT (Mar 17, 2017)

It looks very, very fat. Wish it were mine.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2017)

You know Randy it is very fat. Good description. When I first read your post I thought you said flat!


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 17, 2017)

Beautiful! On my top 3 of my wish list.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 17, 2017)

you dont need hybrids if the specie is this good!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice!
The leaves are not typical of this species, though.
Just putting in my observation rather than questioning.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2017)

looks like the Lindenia print - https://au.pinterest.com/pin/509540145310991787/


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 18, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Very nice!
> The leaves are not typical of this species, though.
> Just putting in my observation rather than questioning.


Interesting. Here are eight plants grouped together, can you pick out which is lawrenceanum?


The plant on the bottom, right recently got moved down to my lower bench. Getting too yellow for my taste.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul (Mar 18, 2017)

nice flower!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 18, 2017)

The one with 5 leaves and a green spike.........................LOL


----------



## Wendy (Mar 18, 2017)

A very nice green. One for my want list.


----------



## juliana (Mar 19, 2017)

Very pretty.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 19, 2017)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Mocchaccino (Mar 20, 2017)

the upper right hand corner


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 20, 2017)

Mocchaccino said:


> the upper right hand corner





Agreed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 20, 2017)

Actually all 8 plants are suppose to be lawreneanums. The 4 at the top are albums and the 4 across the bottom are colorums. 

PS. I found another hyeaum in low bud. So maybe the judges will like it better then the first one.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 21, 2017)

I guess I'm just used to seeing one type, that is perfectly checkered patterns.
I would have said bottom 4. 
No such thing as "fixed" standard, educational. Thanks for the photo!

By the way, in this small sample, the albums seem a lot more vigorous.
I saw that Orchid Inn has this listed, but where did you get the colored variety if I may ask?
I don't think I've seen them offered other than recent eBay listing by Peter (BigLeaf).


----------



## Don I (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice pictures. I like the one with the pollinia.
Don


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Mar 21, 2017)

Beautiful species to have. Good job Rick for a good culture


----------



## coronacars (Mar 21, 2017)

I really like that one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I guess I'm just used to seeing one type, that is perfectly checkered patterns.
> I would have said bottom 4.
> No such thing as "fixed" standard, educational. Thanks for the photo!
> 
> ...


The albums I got in a whole sale order from QF last July. Three of the colorums I got off of eBay and that took a few years to accomplish that. Dating back to 2011. The fourth came from Wood Stream Orchids

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> looks like the Lindenia print - https://au.pinterest.com/pin/509540145310991787/


It sorta does, doesn't it? ! LOL

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eaborne (Mar 22, 2017)

Excellent!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2017)

Happypaphy, Additional info on a source. One of the ebay plants has a tag with Rogue Orchids on it. You may contact them. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mocchaccino (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm quite interested in the album. It has such a nice form. I would like to know if they ship internationally...


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 22, 2017)

Very nice! Is it from Sam?


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful flower and gorgeous leaves on those plants..


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 23, 2017)

Mocchaccino said:


> I'm quite interested in the album. It has such a nice form. I would like to know if they ship internationally...


Go to their website. I think they do.


dodidoki said:


> Very nice! Is it from Sam?


Read post #21 above


paphioboy said:


> Beautiful flower and gorgeous leaves on those plants..


Thanks paphioboy. Coming from your part of the world, I hold your opinion high.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2017)

*Update:*

Still blooming since March the 17th!






It really has matured into a nice lawrenceanum. I still have 2 more in tall bud but I'm afraid this one will be got by the time the others will be ready to post.


----------



## Spaph (May 20, 2017)

So cool to see the flower age and what a long bloomer!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 20, 2017)

It looks like lawrenceanum now! 
Good looking flower!


----------



## chris20 (May 20, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> It looks like lawrenceanum now!
> Good looking flower!



Agreed! The early pic looked like a hybrid to me.


----------



## blondie (May 21, 2017)

Lovely bloom, very nice looking plants with a nice foliage.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2017)

Nice plants!


----------

